# Bent spines



## chknjetski (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey all. A few weeks ago I posted a thread asking your opinions about when my guppy would give birth... As expected, shortly after, there were fry... about 30 from two females.

As the fry have grown, I have noticed that some (about 10%) have bent spines. Two of the bends are not severe and a third is shaped like an S. I have removed them from the rest. I understand that this is likely from inbreeding/genetics. 

My question is this, should I not use the remaining fry to breed and continue the line? They are fancy guppies that I bought to try my hand at breeding and it would be a shame if I had to bring in some new blood just to thin out the nice characteristics I purchased them for.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

breeding with brothers and sisters or close relatives never ends well no matter what type of animal you use, get your breeding pair and keep it to that, if your getting deformaties because of it then i guess nature is telling you not to do it


----------

